# Girls Night Out Joke



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just sitting here thinking that tomorrow night is my annual holiday girls night out and it reminded me of this joke which brought a big smile to my face and thought I would share with all of you. Enjoy



The other night I was invited out for a night with "the girls."
I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, "I promise!" Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easy. Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home.
Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hall started up and cuckooed 3 times.
Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times. I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution (even when totally smashed), in order to escape a possible conflict with him.
The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, and I told him "Midnight". He didn't seem pissed off at all.
Whew! Got away with that one!
Then he said, "We need a new cuckoo clock." When I asked him why, he said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said, "Oh sh!t.", cuckooed 4 more times, cleared it's throat, cuckooed another 3 times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted".


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it! LMAO!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn cuckoo clocks always fail you at critical moments


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I laughed so loud, I startled my dawg....

I just sent it to a friend. Thanks!


----------



## Dollylinn (Apr 16, 2009)

*Cuckoo clock*

That was really funny! Love it!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I can picture the whole event!! Especially the bemused look on hubby's face.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty funny! I've tripped over a few coffee tables myself.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

scareme said:


> Pretty funny! I've tripped over a few coffee tables myself.


Yeah but did you fart? LOL!
:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Lmao*

shoulda gotten rid of the damn thing..easier to get away with stuff!

:lolkin: hillarious! I'm gonna send that one to a few friends myself!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL I didn't read the part where you say it's a joke, somehow my eyes skipped that part. So I'm reading and thinking...."I've read this before..." lol. Very funny joke indeed!


----------

